# Would a water cooling loop fit in an Antec 300



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

I have an Antec 300 and i have been looking at some water cooling kits. I am looking at the Swiftech 220 compact and i want to put it in the front of the case if possible without mods if it won't fit there is there any place else i could put it IN THE CASE WITH NO MODS? 
also would the case fit all the water cooling stuff?will be cooling CPU only 


here is a link to the case 

here is a link to the water cooling kit


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2008)

The radiator would pretty much have to be external, as you will need room for the pump and resevoir.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> The radiator would pretty much have to be external, as you will need room for the pump and resevoir.



the rad and res are in one and the CPU block and pump are together


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2008)

unless you knock out the drive bays it wont fit

you could skip the kit and do dual 120mm rads one in the back adn one at the top of the case


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2008)

I had the 120 version of that kit. I can't see a way to mount the 240 rad/res inside the case w/o a mod.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> unless you knock out the drive bays it wont fit
> 
> you could skip the kit and do dual 120mm rads one in the back adn one at the top of the case



the top of the case is 140mm but not a bad idea. maybe i will just put teh rad on the back of the case if i get it


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2008)

You could just get a radbox for the back to mount the radiator to.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2008)

pump

http://www.petrastechshop.com/lad4in12vdcp.html

block

http://www.petrastechshop.com/aqmpproliedu.html

120mm rad

http://www.moddersmart.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=30015

140mm rad

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx2.html

res

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=52&cat=27&page=1

fittings x6

http://www.petrastechshop.com/dadenpesefig.html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks cdawalll but i would like to get a kit that or atleast get e everything in one place and but <$150


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks cdawalll but i would like to get a kit that or atleast get e everything in one place and but <$150



than wait for petra's to get 120mm rads back in stock and order it all there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> than wait for petra's to get 120mm rads back in stock and order it all there



did they have the 140mm rads there?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2008)

Get this:

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=184&cat=65&page=1#tabs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Get this:
> 
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=184&cat=65&page=1#tabs



thanks but i want dual rad.. hmm i may just get the Swiftech and use a rad box till i get brave and mod the 300


----------



## Monkeywoman (Dec 8, 2008)

check this out dude! http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...t_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_.html?tl=g30c321s818

check out the reviews; its pretty bomb system, no modding to you case, everything you need and its SWIFTECH



EDIT: +1 to what Binge just posted, that's a very nice setup.


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd go with this when they get rads in stock~

http://www.petrastechshop.com/pecod4.html

Best WC deal around right now IMO

The adapter to AMD wouldn't be too much extra.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

Binge said:


> I'd go with this when they get rads in stock~
> 
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/pecod4.html
> 
> ...



thanks. could you please tell me or link me to the adapter for AMD


----------

